# ##### WRUW Citizen - June 2021 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JW0104-51E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Nice SST That U700 movement is awesome

Happy Tuesday! Got this for the next two weeks: Titanium MRK DLC GPS Sky CC9025-51E


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Nighthawk, titanium.


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

I'll be at the corporate HQ all week, so I decided to dress up a little and put on some Horween leather in place of my usual work from home NATO.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Nice SST That U700 movement is awesome
> 
> Happy Tuesday! Got this for the next two weeks: Titanium MRK DLC GPS Sky CC9025-51E


Sometimes I wondered if she was not radio-controlled in secret.

Your black CC makes you want.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Gilmour The bracelet on that Nighthawk is awesome

@anrex That red dial is amazing!! Can you tell us more?

Happy Wednesday! Enjoying the sun, the water, and the cloudless sky with my GPS Navihawk CC9025-51E


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Correctly angled scorching sun reveals an actual hairline scratch and some scuffs on the edge. Let's see what kind of damage I will do to it over the years.


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Today I went with my Citizen Signature moon phase chronograph on a brand new Babu Handmade Leather, genuine alligator. Great straps at reasonable prices.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CitizenPromaster said:


> Correctly angled scorching sun reveals an actual hairline scratch and some scuffs on the edge. Let's see what kind of damage I will do to it over the years.
> 
> View attachment 15917379


The photos are ruthless and show things that you can't see by yourself.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@mrod1108 loving that white dialed moon phase signature fly back chrono! Thanks for sharing that rare beauty with us

Happy Thursday ! I am really bonding with this GPS Sky titanium DLC CC9025-51E


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

aafanatic said:


> @mrod1108 loving that whited dialed moon phase signature fly back chrono! Thanks for sharing that rare beauty with us
> 
> Happy Thursday ! I am really bonding with this GPS Sky titanium DLC CC9025-51E


Thank you and your welcome


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Found this on sale for a decent price and figured I'd try it out. I like the idea of an "Eco-Drive". Deciding whether or not to keep it as my daily "beater".

The size is good, it sits nicely on my wrist. It's a little slimmer and a little lighter weight than my other divers. The strap is a little narrower and a little stiffer than the straps on my Seikos, but I've read that it softens up a bit. Build quality seems pretty good. So far, I'm happy.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! !Satellite Sky Titanium DLC f900 CC9025-51E


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

ecruz said:


> Found this on sale for a decent price and figured I'd try it out. I like the idea of an "Eco-Drive". Deciding whether or not to keep it as my daily "beater".
> 
> The size is good, it sits nicely on my wrist. It's a little slimmer and a little lighter weight than my other divers. The strap is a little narrower and a little stiffer than the straps on my Seikos, but I've read that it softens up a bit. Build quality seems pretty good. So far, I'm happy.
> 
> View attachment 15921157


Funny, I have this exact same watch inbound (arrives tomorrow), and I too already own a Seiko Turtle and a Tuna (well, Baby Tuna actually, but it's still 47mm). One concern I had with this Citizen is its lack of heft and its thinness (11.5mm - 12mm) compared to my Seikos. But like you, I like the idea of having a stress-free Eco Drive, and the price is so attractive I figured I'd give it a shot. Hoping I like it and resist the urge to compare it to my Seikos. Different watches, different purposes.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BY0084-56E
H610


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Fun in the sunwith the CC9025-51E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristheE (Apr 6, 2021)

Im about hit the pool for some laps with the Barton rubber strap. A lot of folks say the rubber strap is perfect for summer, but I've always found it feels sticky and makes my arm sweat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Just landed today. Liking it so far on Day 1.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday!! Wishing you all the best CC9025-51E GPS Sky


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

The Q&Q by Citizen. Their "entry level" quartz. It is a nice watch for the money, around $20.00. It runs great and keeps good time. I like the pilot style dial on this one and I added a pilot leather strap to make it more pilot like.
Joe


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Russ1965 This looks awesome!I know you were talking about fixing the insert but it looks beautiful as is

Happy Monday! Still stuck in the sunshine CC7025-51E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! CC9025-51E


----------



## veleno (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

My newest and so far my favorite Citizen. I love the 37mm size.
Joe


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

BM7108


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

It's too warm to wear a watch


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! Two weeks, one watch: CC9025-51E F900


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATD53-2772


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

I had to cover our retail store this morning so this seemed fitting.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## ytwokc5 (Apr 13, 2009)

BJ7000-52E









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Really nice old Attesa


----------



## Soeda (Jun 7, 2021)

1967,s CTZ Chrono Master Auto Date


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Really nice old Attesa


Thank you aafanatic

I love her so much


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Just arrived yesterday: Citizen Promaster Tough Eco-Drive BN0211-50E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Soeda Wow! That chrono master is awesome

Happy Friday! This just in: Titanium GPS Sky F990 CC7014-82E


----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> Funny, I have this exact same watch inbound (arrives tomorrow), and I too already own a Seiko Turtle and a Tuna (well, Baby Tuna actually, but it's still 47mm). One concern I had with this Citizen is its lack of heft and its thinness (11.5mm - 12mm) compared to my Seikos. But like you, I like the idea of having a stress-free Eco Drive, and the price is so attractive I figured I'd give it a shot. Hoping I like it and resist the urge to compare it to my Seikos. Different watches, different purposes.


I do keep comparing it to my Seikos. I have to remind myself, even though they're similar, they're different animals, for different situations.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

@aafanatic, It is very cool to finally see your CC7014-82E. Hope it brings you a lot of fun 









NY0045


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Thanks, you're awesome We already bonded

Happy Saturday! Heading home tonight wearing this MRK DLC Titanium Sky CC7014-82E


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! Made it home wearing this: CC7014-82E F990


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Gonna try working out with this CC7014-82E


----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Recent arrival. I already have the white dial version; This is the beige dial version.
Joe


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Just delivered :


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Been wearing my other non-Citizens for past few weeks. Almost forgot this beauty. lol.


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Here's my choice for the day...


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! Masks come off here today in CA  CC7014-82E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Melleiro (Apr 27, 2021)

Citizen BM8180-03E customized with a generic stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Wednesday! Loving this Titanium Sky GPS after wearing it for a week CC7014-82E


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## ytwokc5 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just back from service. My 2009 JY0000-53E.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AT8154-82L H800


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Citi World AT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Nice H800 Is that Attesa Yell Line?

@Wolfsatz @The Watch Ho Loving those H820s What a great watch

Happy Thursday! Trying to get some rotation by updating photos of this F100 Attesa CC2001-57A


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)

*Desk diving today...*


----------



## Riveredger (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

@aafanatic : The "Yell" poses a problem for me to understanding the question.
The sapphire, the clasp are not at the same level of an Attesa H800.









ATD53-2941


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Nixapaneraiguy Great photo Welcome to the forum

@Russ1965 Beautiful blue dial. I love the no crown guards. That watch is so different than the rest of your collection, is it recently acquired?

@Tiribos The "Yell" was referring to the recent Citizen Yell collection, but I was way off

Happy Friday! Enjoying some rotation with this Signature Titanium Moon Phase Fly Back Chrono AV3013-54E


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Been wearing my Citizen Promaster BN0151-09L for the past week while on vacation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Just going to throw this out there&#8230;.,but I think the Citizen fans are the best on WUS!!! . ???


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Rojote I couldn't agree more

Happy Saturday! I just ordered another of these to see if I could get a little tighter bezel CC9025-51E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9075-61E


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos cool F900

Happy Sunday! I started missing this CC7014-82E


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wearing one of my father's watch (who recently departed) for Father's Day.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CITIZEN NY0099-81X, Asia Limited Edition


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

K42 said:


> Wearing one of my father's watch (who recently departed) for Father's Day.


My condolences mate. Wearing his watch is a very nice gesture.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Russ1965 Still loving that watch Could you tell us a little about it?

Happy Monday! Wearing this Steel to see if I "need" to get the titanium version CC9030-51E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> @Russ1965 Still loving that watch Could you tell us a little about it?
> 
> Happy Monday! Wearing this Steel to see if I "need" to get the titanium version CC9030-51E


Glorious photo


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that's a beauty for sure


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## creepycrawling (Jul 8, 2017)

My daily wear! Promaster tough in black. Cordura strap. Watch now discontinued :-(


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Wolfsatz Loving that Nighthawk

Happy Tuesday! Blue Impulse CC7014-63E seems to be lost in shipping But I still have my Bog Standard F990 CC7014-82E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I didn't see this message until now, so apologies for the belated reply.

It's a really solidly constructed watch that I picked up at a clearance sale for a song. 

Very happy with the watch overall to date.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9010-66L


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @Wolfsatz Loving that Nighthawk
> 
> Happy Tuesday! Blue Impulse CC7014-63E seems to be lost in shipping But I still have my Bog Standard F990 CC7014-82E


🙁, hope it's only a delay in delivery 🤞


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Loving that CC9010-66L  Suspenseful "Delay"

Happy Wednesday! "Shadow of the Moon" Attesa F950 CC4004-66E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

Flat gray rubber strap vs high contrast complicated dial&#8230;


----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

Change of concept&#8230;


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT4008-51E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

@Science451 Very nice strap.

Today:


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Thanks It just started moving

@Yoloki Beautiful Chronomaster  Thanks for sharing it with us

@PetWatch WoW! Great photo of a great watch!! Any guess what that bezel insert is made of?

@Science451 That grey Bonetto Cinturini is awesome My favorite straps


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Still loving this GTS-300  NB1031-53L


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Still in the honeymoon phase with my Promaster Tough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgarZ (May 24, 2021)

The first Citizen I bought almost 10 years ago. My AO9030-05E on a Barton canvas strap


----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)

bigoldthor said:


> Still in the honeymoon phase with my Promaster Tough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch, I got one a few months ago and love it.


----------



## PetWatch (Nov 24, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Thanks It just started moving
> 
> @Yoloki Beautiful Chronomaster  Thanks for sharing it with us
> 
> ...


Thanks. Looks like possibly ceramic but the letters appear to be metallic. I emailed Citizen asking, never heard back. They use some high end ceramics like Cermet and similar on the Echo Drive One's bezels that I wouldn't expect on this model, but who knows.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Thanks It just started moving
> 
> @Yoloki Beautiful Chronomaster  Thanks for sharing it with us
> 
> ...


🤸‍♀️🤸‍♂️ good news 🙂


----------



## Rile (Nov 5, 2017)

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CB0206-86X


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Thursday! Still loving this GTS-300  NB1031-53L


I love this watch. Is there anywhere it can be purchased in used or refurb condition? I don't really want to spend over $1000 for it. If not, what's the closest "value" version to it? ;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

PetWatch said:


> Thanks. Looks like possibly ceramic but the letters appear to be metallic. I emailed Citizen asking, never heard back. They use some high end ceramics like Cermet and similar on the Echo Drive One's bezels that I wouldn't expect on this model, but who knows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


@PetWatch The bezel insert on that Attesa ACT Line is amazing. We talk so much about types of titanium, but little discussion goes towards Bezel inserts or types of sapphire crystal

@Tiribos WoW! That watch is awesome. The muted colors are delicious Blue Impulse out for delivery

@bigoldthor I got mine here . These will be gone soon. Very delicious watch


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! This just in from Official Watch Deals: CC9025-85E (of the "not so loose bezel" variety)


----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> @PetWatch The bezel insert on that Attesa ACT Line is amazing. We talk so much about types of titanium, but little discussion goes towards Bezel inserts or types of sapphire crystal
> 
> @Tiribos WoW! That watch is awesome. The muted colors are delicious Blue Impulse out for delivery
> 
> @bigoldthor I got mine here . These will be gone soon. Very delicious watch


Thanks...sold out but I'll keep looking.


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Friday! This just in from Official Watch Deals: CC9025-85E (of the "not so loose bezel" variety)


Awesome 👍


----------



## Klesk (May 11, 2006)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Blue Impulse Titanium Satellite Wave GPS F990 (#260-500) CC7014-63E


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Wearing this today. I really like this watch. I need to give it more wrist time.
Be safe all, Frank.


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

Sporting a new MN strap on my Blue Angels, my wife says the strap is a little too busy for this watch, but I think I like it&#8230; 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

It's amazing to me that this watch was being worn when my favorite bands were touring and the Apollo missions were going on.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

bigoldthor said:


> Thanks...sold out but I'll keep looking.


There's three on eBay right now between $800 and $850, And the least expensive is accepting offers. Lowball him and see what you get.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! Loving this Blue Impulse more every day CC7014-63E


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15965708
> View attachment 15965709
> View attachment 15965710


That's awesome! I haven't seen anything like it before. What's the story?


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2994


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## M.Mikey (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@M.Mikey Awesome photo of an amazing watch

Happy Monday! "No watch left behind" , Giving this June 10th acquisition some love GPS Titanium Sky CC7014-82E


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## creepycrawling (Jul 8, 2017)

Citizen PMD56 - my new JDM and it's here to stay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@sleepyhead123 Just beautiful Loving that 0100

Happy Tuesday! Totally bonding with this F990 Titanium Sky CC7014-63E (#260-500)


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

AV0080-88E


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Yet again today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Really nice Titanium Tsuno

Happy Wednesday! Loving this Titanium Navihawk CC9025-85E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Dxnnis Congratulations on 4500 posts


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> @Dxnnis Congratulations on 4500 posts


Thank you but honestly I never look


----------



## creepycrawling (Jul 8, 2017)

My new daily. PMD56

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

creepycrawling said:


> My new daily. PMD56
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a fantastic one watch collection right there.


----------



## creepycrawling (Jul 8, 2017)

Ziptie said:


> That's a fantastic one watch collection right there.


Thanks, I sold most of my watches now and just use this. Shame it doesn't get full multiband 6 coverage. If citizen launched a version of this with coverage across the world it would be great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

creepycrawling said:


> Thanks, I sold most of my watches now and just use this. Shame it doesn't get full multiband 6 coverage. If citizen launched a version of this with coverage across the world it would be great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That and the size are why I sold my PMD56 models and moved to CB0171 & CB0177 models instead.


----------

